#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  como levar linha analogica via voip pela internet usando ddns

## strneto

boa noite a tdos pesso ajuda para configura os voips para um se conectar ao outro via internet ,,,ja tenho o ddns criado,,,ja consigo acesso a pagina do spa3000 por meio de outra rede ,,ja estao configurado para fazer e receber chamadas isso ligados em roteador agora so me falta fazer os atas se comunicarem via internet,, isso e provedores diferentes... valeu?

----------


## gbovelar

https://under-linux.org/entry.php?b=3367
Libera as portas e altere os IPs pelo ddns

----------


## oeiras

Você não tem como fazer vpn entre os dois pontos? Se não tiver como então vai ter que liberar a porta 5060 e 5061

----------


## strneto

boa tarde desde ja muito obrigado pela ajuda,,,tenho uma certa dificuldade em fazer uma vpn,,,por isso nunca testei ainda

----------


## oeiras

Se precisar de ajuda posso tentar entender melhor teu senário pra que você consiga fazer a vpn

----------


## strneto

boa tarde desde ja muito obrigado pela ajuda,,,tenho uma certa dificuldade em fazer uma vpn,,,por isso nunca testei ainda

----------


## strneto

meu senario e o seguinte meus atas ja estao configuras pelo ip ,,,,fazendo e recebendo chamadas.... consiste em uma interface de celular,,,um sap 3000,,pap2,,,,isso e pra ser interligado entre doi provedores

----------


## strneto

> https://under-linux.org/entry.php?b=3367
> Libera as portas e altere os IPs pelo ddns


fiz isso é nao funcionou

----------


## rimaraujo

Seus ATAS não irão de comunicar.
Eles não comunicam um com outro.
Você precisará que eles autentique em um servidor e nesse servidor você configura para eles comunicarem.

Você tem uma interface FXO e tem uma interface FXS .
FXO não fala com FXO e FXS não fala com FXS. 

Se o se cenário é esse não adianta você apenas redirecionar as portas SIP 5060 5061 existe as portas altas que eles utilizam também. Ou faça com todas ou não irá conseguir fazer a inversão de polaridade.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Pessoal, cai de paraquedas aqui mas queria dividir algumas idéias.
1) Servidor de autenticação as vezes não é necessário eu transporto linha de ATA FXO pra ATA FXS só marquei no ATA a opção de fazer e receber ligação quando sem registro. no Linksys tem essa opção.
2) FXS fala com FXS isso seria uma ligação interna entre ramais.
3) FXO fala com FXO isso seria uma transferência, precisa uma URA atender pra coletar os digitos que serão enviados no outro FXO ou ser sempre um número fixo como um siga-me.

VOIP tem muito detalhe por isso é muito difícil dar suporte no forum. Além da dificuldade de conceitos tem as questões de tela que o pessoal tenta seguir e de marca pra marca as telas são diferentes. Por exemplo não sei explicar onde esta a opção de receber ligação sem registro no PAP2 ou no SPA3102.

----------


## rimaraujo

> Pessoal, cai de paraquedas aqui mas queria dividir algumas idéias.
> 1) Servidor de autenticação as vezes não é necessário eu transporto linha de ATA FXO pra ATA FXS só marquei no ATA a opção de fazer e receber ligação quando sem registro. no Linksys tem essa opção.
> 2) FXS fala com FXS isso seria uma ligação interna entre ramais.
> 3) FXO fala com FXO isso seria uma transferência, precisa uma URA atender pra coletar os digitos que serão enviados no outro FXO ou ser sempre um número fixo como um siga-me.
> 
> VOIP tem muito detalhe por isso é muito difícil dar suporte no forum. Além da dificuldade de conceitos tem as questões de tela que o pessoal tenta seguir e de marca pra marca as telas são diferentes. Por exemplo não sei explicar onde esta a opção de receber ligação sem registro no PAP2 ou no SPA3102.


Muito bom.. Não tinha esse conhecimento. Poderia compartilhar mais sobre esse funcionamento? Já tentei diversas vezes fazer funcionar porém sem sucesso.

----------


## strneto

seria a soluçao dos meus problemas,,,tenho tdos os equipamentos aqui ja fiz tanta configuraçao ja pequisei muito , mas ate agoa sem exito

----------


## gbovelar

> https://under-linux.org/entry.php?b=3367
> Libera as portas e altere os IPs pelo ddns


Com esta configuração vc consegue fazer funcionar, mas tem alguns porém.
Seu IP não é fixo, por isso o uso de um ddns. 
Seu provedor permite liberação de portas.
Tem que liberar as portas padrão 5060 e 5061. Portas sip.
Mesmo sem registro em um servidor sip precisa liberar as portas.
E ver quais as portas rtp que utiliza. E liberar tbm. Geralmente portas altas. 10000 acima.
Se não tiver como fazer nat, ou seu provedor não.liberar as portas. Somente por vpn.

----------


## muttley

Eu tenho ip fixo em meu link vdsl. e em breve vou me aventurar nisso! rsrsrsrs....
E depois posto os resultados!

----------


## andrecarlim

Meu, tá muito esculhambado o negócio aqui!

Fxs comunica com fxo! Por exemplo a porta do telefone analógico é fxo, já a porta que a o operadora te entrega é fxs!
Se você quer transportar uma linha analógica pela internet você precisa de um ata fxo ligado a linha que a operadora te entrega a linha, e do outro lado um telefone IP, ou um ata fxs. Só isso, recomendo usar o Linksys spa3000 do lado da linha analógica, e o pap2t no outro lado, é simples de configurar e quase não dá problema!

----------


## eduardomazolini

Eu uso go-ip com FXO 
Do outro (fxs) lado pap ou audiocodes.
Para o básico que estamos fazendo qualquer um serve.
O legal do FXO da linksys e que funciona o bina nacional sem adaptador. 

Mas sip é padrão entendendo a necessidade você faz qualquer cliente falar com qualquer cliente. Ex: Pap com Pap. 

Mas na ligação física com certeza um ponto fxs tem que ser ligado ao FXO.

----------


## strneto

> Meu, tá muito esculhambado o negócio aqui!
> 
> Fxs comunica com fxo! Por exemplo a porta do telefone analógico é fxo, já a porta que a o operadora te entrega é fxs!
> Se você quer transportar uma linha analógica pela internet você precisa de um ata fxo ligado a linha que a operadora te entrega a linha, e do outro lado um telefone IP, ou um ata fxs. Só isso, recomendo usar o Linksys spa3000 do lado da linha analógica, e o pap2t no outro lado, é simples de configurar e quase não dá problema!


amigo ja tenho tudo isso ,,,configurado e funcionando ligados em router,,,so me falta fazer funcionar via internet...

----------


## andrecarlim

> amigo ja tenho tudo isso ,,,configurado e funcionando ligados em router,,,so me falta fazer funcionar via internet...


Cara via internet, o mais correto seria ter uma vpn entre os pontos ABSOLUTAMENTE SEM NAT, assim vai funcionar melhor! Creio que você deve concentrar seus esforços na VPN, já que você já sabe fazer funcionar em modo roteado, com a VPN será moleza!

----------


## strneto

> Cara via internet, o mais correto seria ter uma vpn entre os pontos ABSOLUTAMENTE SEM NAT, assim vai funcionar melhor! Creio que você deve concentrar seus esforços na VPN, já que você já sabe fazer funcionar em modo roteado, com a VPN será moleza!


belaza amigo concordo com vc ,,mas sou leigo em vpn , não sei como criar uma ,,ja pensei em compra uns roteadores dlink que tem funçao interna pra vpn..

----------


## andrecarlim

> belaza amigo concordo com vc ,,mas sou leigo em vpn , não sei como criar uma ,,ja pensei em compra uns roteadores dlink que tem funçao interna pra vpn..


Vai de Mikrotik mesmo! Não tem erro, faz com pptp que dá certo!

----------


## strneto

> Vai de Mikrotik mesmo! Não tem erro, faz com pptp que dá certo!


que modelos vc recomenda,,,falo dlink por q iria compra usados

----------


## strneto

> Vai de Mikrotik mesmo! Não tem erro, faz com pptp que dá certo!


vc fala o mikrotik e o routerboard 750

----------


## andrecarlim

> vc fala o mikrotik e o routerboard 750


Pra esse caso sim, a 750 da conta!

----------


## strneto

beleza vou ver se consigo compra e a configuraçao e facil de fazer ou encontra,,,,vc ja fez algo assim

----------


## andrecarlim

> beleza vou ver se consigo compra e a configuraçao e facil de fazer ou encontra,,,,vc ja fez algo assim


A configuração não é difícil, mas ficam duas dicas importantes, o lado que roda o servidor da vpn tem que ter IP público e algum Dynamic dns caso o IP público não seja fixo, de preferência que o ip público esteja diretamente na interface do Mikrotik, e segundo, quando estabelecer a VPN, ou até mesmo antes, como não vai fazer NAT, você precisa desativar o "helper" sip no firewall services do Mikrotik.

Eu presto suporte para várias empresas que não tem somente uma vpn, na verdade dezenas ou centenas de pontos remotos que devem comunicar com um PBX IP que fica na matriz! Geralmente uso um bom roteador Mikrotik na matriz com, no mínimo 2 links de internet, e cada filial que vai fechar/estabelecer o ponto de vpn, tem também, 2 links de internet para prover redundância. Nas filiais estou usando a rb750gr3, que diga-se de passagem é muito boa, eu gosto demais dela, recomendo fortemente!

Só não vai não em algumas firulas de redundância que tem aqui no fórum que é loucura, até tem uma recente que eu rachei de rir do modo como o cara fez e veio cheio da moral compartilhar, nem comentei!

----------


## midnightmen

> beleza vou ver se consigo compra e a configuraçao e facil de fazer ou encontra,,,,vc ja fez algo assim


Não perde seu tempo tentando fazer funcionar isso pela internet, foca logo na vpn tive uma necessidade igual a sua unica solução descente e viavel foi VPN o resto perda de tempo. Fiz VPN com duas routerboards bem baratinhas hPA Lite.

----------


## rimaraujo

Quero ver ele fazer funcionar com dois atas FXS. Estou aguardando o rapaz que disse que funcionar explicar como ele fez.. seria um bom conteúdo isso no fórum. .

----------


## andrecarlim

> Quero ver ele fazer funcionar com dois atas FXS. Estou aguardando o rapaz que disse que funcionar explicar como ele fez.. seria um bom conteúdo isso no fórum. .


Fiz releitura nas postagens, não vi esse comentário do fxs! Onde viu?

----------


## rimaraujo

Na segunda página. Eu disse ao autor do fórum que ele iria precisar de um servidor SIP. 
E o colega disse que não precisa. Que o FXS fala com FXS. 

Porém o autor do tópico está com dois telefones em locais diferentes logo ele não tem FXO para o FXS conectar. 

Porém nosso amigo disse que um conecta diretamente no outro apenas sendo FXS como ligações ramais.

Eu pedi a ele pra explicar pra gente. Seria um excelente tópico. Pois eu particularmente nunca consegui fazer FXS com FXS sem um SIP server.

----------


## andrecarlim

Ah saquei, mas acho que não foi a intenção do @*eduardomazolini* dar esse entendimento, enfim, sem usar um PBX IP, vai precisar de um ata fxo e um ata fxs!

----------


## strneto

> Não perde seu tempo tentando fazer funcionar isso pela internet, foca logo na vpn tive uma necessidade igual a sua unica solução descente e viavel foi VPN o resto perda de tempo. Fiz VPN com duas routerboards bem baratinhas hPA Lite.


o aparelho que vc usou na vpn é esse modelo: routerboard mikrotik rb941-2nd-tc l4 hap lite

----------


## eduardomazolini

@*andrecarlim* obrigado por me mencionar pra eu lembrar de responder.

Quanto a FXS com FXS só quis exemplificar que 2 ATAs FXS podem se falar diretamente sem um servidor, não é o caso da necessidade de nosso colega. Em nenhum momento quis dizer pra ligar o cabo eletrico da porta FXS em outra FXS ou FXO com FXO. Todos sabem que FXO fala com FXS fisicamente um simula a Telefônica(office) outro o telefone(station).

Esclarecido que eu não falei merda, vamos esclarecer outros pontos.
O que é um servidor de Registro? Pra quem é de rede é como um DNS pra clientes de um DHCP. Se você tem IP fixo não precisa de DHCP e pode anotar de forma estática sua entrada DNS.
Ou seja ele tem a função de falar "To vivo meu número é XXX to no IP:PORTA". Se você sabe onde é não precisa registrar, mas vai sempre presumir que o cara ta vivo, mesmo que esteja morto.
Pra que serve usuário e senha? Pra autorizar uma origem a ligar se você já conhece a origem também não precisa, mas use FIREWALL MUITO MUITO RESTRITIVO!

Então vou mostrar os prints:

O ATA FXS identificado como 803, aponta pro FXO identificado como 703.

No dial plan eu inicio cada sequencia com "<:703>" adiciona 703 ao inicio da ligação.


A identificação das portas FXO


Configuração de como o FXO ligar pro FXS


Como o Gateway sabe onde esta cada FXS.

----------


## andrecarlim

O @*eduardomazolini* vi ali que tá usando um gateway taitell. Eu tô com um aqui que não consigo fazer ele NÃO ficar caçando (modo Hunting) as linhas. Eu gostaria que ele ficasse com a porta fxo associada a conta sip que é configurada, exemplo, quando eu originar a chamada pela conta sip da porta 1 sempre sair pela porta fxo 1, no meu caso mesmo que eu mande sempre a chamada pela conta sip 1, ele fica mandando pela próxima porta fxo, até completar o ciclo. Sabe se o taitell tem como configurar assim?

----------


## eduardomazolini

Bom agora quanto a FXS com FXS que é um pouco OFF-TOPIC

Vou deixar a url de um pdf que achei no google em uma busca simples.
http://downloads.linksys.com/downloa...20080815,2.pdf

Usando linksys alguns truques do dialplan
S0 no final zera o tempo pra você por o proximo digito o que faz a ligação ser completada na hora. Pagina 50 do pdf
<tira_isso:coloca_isso> é útil pra colocar a linha no inicio ou adicionar operadora, no final pra colocar o gateway. Pagina 50 do pdf
exemplo: <0:015>119xxxxxxxx a pessoa disca (011) 9 XXXX-XXXX sai na operadora com o 015 da telefonica.
exemplo: <:999>S0 o telefone disca só pra sala de emergência ramal 999

Paginas 78,79 ensina a usar gateway:
(123<:@192.168.x.123:5060>|124<:@192.168.x.124:5060>|125<:@192.168.x.125:5060>)

Usando gateways diferentes você liga direto pros ATAs
Vejam no manual que ainda da pra colocar mais parâmetros como usuário senha e se tem ou não nat.
<8,:1408>xxxxxxx<:@gw2:5061;usr=”Alex Bell”;pwd=”anything”;nat=no>

Espero ter deixado tudo claro.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> O @*eduardomazolini* vi ali que tá usando um gateway taitell. Eu tô com um aqui que não consigo fazer ele NÃO ficar caçando (modo Hunting) as linhas. Eu gostaria que ele ficasse com a porta fxo associada a conta sip que é configurada, exemplo, quando eu originar a chamada pela conta sip da porta 1 sempre sair pela porta fxo 1, no meu caso mesmo que eu mande sempre a chamada pela conta sip 1, ele fica mandando pela próxima porta fxo, até completar o ciclo. Sabe se o taitell tem como configurar assim?


Tenta colocar no inicio da ligação o numero da porta como eu fiz.

----------


## andrecarlim

Não entendi. Eu tô usando é gateway como tronco de um Elastix. Você diz colocar no prepend do trunk?

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Não entendi. Eu tô usando é gateway como tronco de um Elastix. Você diz colocar no prepend do trunk?


Sim, pois ele envia normalmente só pra o ip e porta e todos estão registrados com o mesmo ip e porta. Então adiciona a discagem o nome do tronco. no meu exemplo é 703.

----------


## midnightmen

> o aparelho que vc usou na vpn é esse modelo: routerboard mikrotik rb941-2nd-tc l4 hap lite


Nem lembro modelo exato mas eu acho q e esse sim, qualquer uma vai poder fazer VPN pode ser mais baratinha q já dá conta.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Quero ver ele fazer funcionar com dois atas FXS. Estou aguardando o rapaz que disse que funcionar explicar como ele fez.. seria um bom conteúdo isso no fórum. .


Ficou claro?

----------


## andrecarlim

> Sim, pois ele envia normalmente só pra o ip e porta e todos estão registrados com o mesmo ip e porta. Então adiciona a discagem o nome do tronco. no meu exemplo é 703.


Eu fiz esse teste, mas não deu certo.

----------


## eduardomazolini

@*strneto*, concordo com todos aqui faz uma VPN pra sua segurança.
Pode ser com mikrotik, use mikrotik o mais barato que conseguir hAP lite, hAP mini, qualquer baratinho.
Se não for fazer VPN certifique-se de que no seu NAT tenha um "NAT HELPER" ou "Application Proxy" como quiserem chamar, no mikrotik isso fica em "IP -> SERVICES", precisa configurar a porta do SIP e o timeout do UDP em connection tracking maior que o intervalo de registro.

----------


## strneto

> @*strneto*, concordo com todos aqui faz uma VPN pra sua segurança.
> Pode ser com mikrotik, use mikrotik o mais barato que conseguir hAP lite, hAP mini, qualquer baratinho.
> Se não for fazer VPN certifique-se de que no seu NAT tenha um "NAT HELPER" ou "Application Proxy" como quiserem chamar, no mikrotik isso fica em "IP -> SERVICES", precisa configurar a porta do SIP e o timeout do UDP em connection tracking maior que o intervalo de registro.


Gostaria de tirar uma dúvida sobre a conexão com mikrotik.. Aqui em casa a conexão com o provedor e via cabo no outro local e via rádio ... nele mesmo posso fazer a conexão ppoe ...ja no local tem que entrar na página do provedor e logar ..

----------


## strneto

Comprei 2 mikrotik rb941 hap lite pra fazer a vpn

----------


## strneto

Boa noite amigos os mikrotik ja estão em mãos agora necessito da ajuda de vocês na configuração pois nunca fiz algo assim. .valeu a tdos

----------


## MAD

Boa tarde amigo, 
Veja se esse topico te ajuda, vc baixa o no-ip para linux e instala no proprio server asterisk ou elastix 

http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/v-t/1302282/

----------

